# Asus A8AE-LE BIOS issues



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, I currently have a Asus A8AE-LE (Amberine) MB and recently upgraded my CPU cooler to the Zalman 9700. Problem was, MB has a 3 pin header while the Zalman 9700 had a 4 pin. I searched around and was told I could just plug in my Zalman leaving the blue wire out. The computer starts up, but right after the booting screen I get the "Error: CPU fan has failed, restarting.. etc." error. I can get past this by hitting F2 (don't know why) but my fan runs very slow making the CPU temp hitting 51C in nearly 5 minutes.. doing no gaming or surfing the internet. So I went out and got me one of those TX3 to LP4 adapters and plugged it in. Now the fan runs very fast and loud but I still get the "Error: CPU fan has failed, restarting.. etc." error. Also, my computer sometimes randomly shuts off, but the led on my Power On button on my tower is still lit up.. I can't restart it by holding down the button but instead I have to switch the PSU on and off. I looked around for a solution to the error I get on startup and got a few solutions of disabling the 'SMART CPU FAN' option in the BIOS, problem is, there is no such thing in my BIOS. As for the loudness and speed of my fan, I think I can deal with it or if it does become a problem I'll get a fan controller. 

So any solutions on how to get the 'SMART CPU FAN' option in my BIOS? 

Motherboard ID 01/25/2007-RS482-SB400-Amberine-00 
Motherboard Name Asus A8AE-LE (Amberine) 
BIOS Version Copyright 2006 by Hewlett-Packard Company Rev. 3.15 
Award BIOS Type Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG 
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what are your computers full specification including the PSU.

This doesn't sound like mobo problem to me but more of a power issue. If you list your fulls specs we will be able to determin the issue a lot better.


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

ASUS ATI EAH4670
610w PC Power and Cooling PSU
LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160H6S
ASUS DVD-E616A
Asus A8AE-LE (Amberine)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (2.19 GHz)
SEAGATE 500GB Barracuda 7200.11 SATA
512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM x2
1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM
Zalman CNPS9700 NT
92mm exhaust fan, 80mm intake fan
Windows XP Media Edition


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Bumpppp


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

bumpp


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

That board usually come with a HP or compaq computer I'm suprised the zalman fit in there, the reason you can't shut down the cpu fan failure in bios is because asus made the board for HP with bios written to there specs and hp don't want that option in there.

with the cpu fan directly connected to the power supply with the adapter the board thinks the cpu fan has failed and throws a warning or shuts down. I don't really know of a work around for this issue, sometime you have these problems when working with proprietary motherboards.

Sorry could not be of more help


----------



## prequal (Jan 11, 2009)

Makes sense. Should I be continuing to use my computer or will my fan or cpu die out?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

No your fan and cpu will be fine as long as the cpu temp is below 60C its just that its a pain but as long as you can get around this and don't mind the noise you will be ok


----------

